# Global Geckos Anniversary Celebrations and Competitions.



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

Well it’s been a hectic first year but we are proud to announce the 1 year anniversary of the global geckos reptile shop is now less than a month away. To celebrate and as a way of rewarding our loyal customers we have a number of competitions running all month in the run up to the big day on Thursday 17th November.:no1:
There are 4 competitions in place with hundreds of pounds worth of prizes to be had. :mf_dribble:
There are 2 photo competitions, a caption competition and as our own little twist on a ‘guess the sweets in the jar’ there is a guess the hatched eggshells in the jar competition as well.
As always entry to the Global Geckos competitions are completely free and it doesn’t matter where you are in the UK as any long distance prize winners will have their prize/voucher sent out to them (vouchers are redeemable over the phone with no shipping charges).
Please check the website for details about the competitions www.globalgeckos.com
Also on the 17th November we will be running some simply ludicrous offers on all livestock and products. Offers are valid all day but just in case you can’t make it down to us (we are open till 9pm with refreshments on offer) we will also be extending these offers to internet and telephone orders. Stay tuned through the website or our facebook page to see exactly how crazy these offers are going to be!!!!:crazy:
Once again a big thank you to all those that have supported us and if you haven’t yet visited why not pop down and see why people rave about us. If you have visited why not share your experiences on this thread so others can gauge what were all about.

Many Thanks, The Global Geckos Team


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Congratulations Will, and here's to many more


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Congrats to you both! Well done has it really been a year already! Have a fab day.


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

Some cracking photos so far for the best photo competition keep them coming. Very impressed with the quality :gasp:.

Cheers, Will


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Glad it is going really well for you.


----------



## charli (Apr 18, 2007)

Some great entries so far guys! Keep them coming :2thumb:


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Congrats on reaching your first year. I know its a huge learning curve and what a fight it can be to survive that first year. Well done to you all.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Well done for not only getting through your first year but also being one of the best reptile shops in the country. I've been down once this year and you do run a very good reptile shop with very high standards. :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

UrolithicTitan said:


> Well done for not only getting through your first year but also being one of the best reptile shops in the country. I've been down once this year and you do run a very good reptile shop with very high standards. :2thumb:


Agree, i went there last christmas when it just opened and the shop was already well organized and was amazing (wanted to return but never found the time when at my grandads) and it's a great shop. Will was very friendly and I bought a very sexy crested gecko from there and Will made me a polybox out of a cardboard box and some scrap polystrene because my brothers car didn't have heating. That shows real shop quality in my eyes. Their stock is great, and quite unique. Congrats on lasting a year and hope you can last as long as you want to run the shop : victory:

I've entered my picture into the best photo competition and hope i win so i have an excuse to visit :2thumb:


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Great shop, there just the other weekend, but then it's just down the road :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Not normally my luck to have good shops handy ! 

He's tempting my O/H with Dart Frogs, keep up the good work Will ! :2thumb:


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Just one question;
Can the vouchers be used on animals as well as dryed goods?
And if so, do you courier?


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

UrolithicTitan said:


> Just one question;
> Can the vouchers be used on animals as well as dryed goods?
> And if so, do you courier?


Yes vouchers can be used on everything in store including livestock. :2thumb:
(However due to trading policies we can’t accept full payment by voucher for livestock as essentially this is equivalent to giving away a free animal, which contravenes one of our policies).

Yes we courier and for competition prizes (including redeeming vouchers) we will courier for FREE (including livestock couriering).:2thumb: 

Cheers, Will


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Ace said:


> Yes vouchers can be used on everything in store including livestock. :2thumb:
> (However due to trading policies we can’t accept full payment by voucher for livestock as essentially this is equivalent to giving away a free animal, which contravenes one of our policies).
> 
> Yes we courier and for competition prizes (including redeeming vouchers) we will courier for FREE (including livestock couriering).:2thumb:
> ...


Thanks for the info. :2thumb:

So if I did win the vouchers i could use my vouchers to pay for 90% of the livestock purchase, and then pay the other 10% in money over the phone?


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

UrolithicTitan said:


> Thanks for the info. :2thumb:
> 
> So if I did win the vouchers i could use my vouchers to pay for 90% of the livestock purchase, and then pay the other 10% in money over the phone?


Have you seen Chris18's pic's ? :lol2:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

spottymint said:


> Have you seen Chris18's pic's ? :lol2:


hhahahaha! don't say that, It isn't about the most technically best (even though mine is far from that anyway) i think a picture with more personality will win over my entry :2thumb:


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

spottymint said:


> Have you seen Chris18's pic's ? :lol2:





Chris18 said:


> hhahahaha! don't say that, It isn't about the most technically best (even though mine is far from that anyway) i think a picture with more personality will win over my entry :2thumb:


I to have no doubt that Chris will either be the winner or runner up.
But I'm entering anyway, just for the fun of it. And if I do win then it will be an added bonus. :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

UrolithicTitan said:


> I to have no doubt that Chris will either be the winner or runner up.
> But I'm entering anyway, just for the fun of it. And if I do win then it will be an added bonus. :2thumb:


That's exactly what it is, a bit of fun : victory:
It's a good job the thing wasn't themed, i've never entered POTM because when the themes come out i never know what to do. :blush:
I've never entered a photography competition before so it'll be cool to see how I do.
I wish you and everyone the best of luck :2thumb:


----------



## edmundblackadder (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey Will, will take you up on the frozen offer:notworthy: will see you before then anyway.


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

I've stuck a picture in, not very good, but as you say, a bit of fun.

I can't work out them themed things either.


----------



## nads (Apr 21, 2010)

Well done Will:2thumb:Your shop is fantastic!!You've been so helpful with me & i really appreciate it:no1:I'm sure i will see you on the 17th,so you can tempt me with some more of your stunning gecko's:mf_dribble:
All the best.
Vicky


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

Some awesome entries in all the competitions, keep them coming:2thumb:, only 6 days left to enter now........

Cheers, Will


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

i might enter a picture, no harm in trying. might take a picture with my horrible camera skills of my rescued Leo.
do you courier to salford, and how much is it?
good look to all who enter


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Just sent in a pic of my lil CWD


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I entered a while back  well done on your first year.


----------



## charli (Apr 18, 2007)

Only two days left so get those last minute competition entries in! Some fantastic ones so far :2thumb:


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

*Entered! : victory:*


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Still haven't entered  and by the look of it won't be now. My camera has gone walkies.


----------



## hitmanout2007 (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats on reaching your first year and good luck for the new your


----------



## charli (Apr 18, 2007)

Photo competitions close at midnight tonight so keep those entries coming! :2thumb: Guess the number of eggs competition is still running for another week.


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

Photo and Caption competitions now closed, Check out the global geckos facebook page to see the photos that made the cut and vote for who you think should be the final winners. It's going to be a tough choice, the final cut photos are all fantastic:2thumb:

Best photo competition | Facebook

Many Thanks to all those that entered, The Global Geckos Team


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Ace said:


> Photo and Caption competitions now closed, Check out the global geckos facebook page to see the photos that made the cut and vote for who you think should be the final winners. It's going to be a tough choice, the final cut photos are all fantastic:2thumb:
> 
> Best photo competition | Facebook
> 
> Many Thanks to all those that entered, The Global Geckos Team


Wow , my Mr Freckles made the final cut! Thank you! He sends licks


----------



## nads (Apr 21, 2010)

Melman made it too:2thumb::2thumb:Thanks guys:no1:
Vicky


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Haha I made it too :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

David watts made the final 7, fantastic :2thumb:


----------



## Jimmy11 (Oct 26, 2010)

Awesome, my pygmy cham made it too:2thumb:


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

Getting close now, cant believe its been a whole year:gasp:.
Dont forget to pop down on thursday for some great special offers including.

*All Livefood £1.50 a tub* (pre gut loaded in store as well!)
*Buy 2 get 1 free on all frozen foods*
*25% off on all dry goods* (books, equipment, furnishings, vivs, starter kits etc)
*1/3rd off on all livestock* (absolutely everything in store)

(this means for example cresties start from £29.93 and barking geckos are just £66.56 each:mf_dribble

Many Thanks, The Global Geckos Team


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

Getting close now, cant believe its been a whole year:gasp:.
Dont forget to pop down on thursday for some great special offers including.

*All Livefood £1.50 a tub* (pre gut loaded in store as well!)
*Buy 2 get 1 free on all frozen foods*
*25% off on all dry goods* (books, equipment, furnishings, vivs, starter kits etc)
*1/3rd off on all livestock* (absolutely everything in store)

(this means for example a Female Type 2 Anery boa is just £166.46 or a pair of Tri-colour Hognoses for just £333.29 you cant get them that cheap anywhere:mf_dribble

Many Thanks, The Global Geckos Team


----------



## Gazfather (Nov 24, 2010)

I can't recommend global enough, I'm yet to come across another shop where they are more than happy to advise you without trying to force a sale. The prices are great anyway and I always try and make the trip to buy from will and the team. I'm the annoying one who always asks for the RFUK discount by the way.
Gaz


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks like I won't be winning anytime soon, shame it turned into a popularity contest of who can ask the most people to vote for them instead of who actually liked their photos the most :devil:


----------

